# Rolling back the miles!



## WendyS (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has had a similar problem, but our mileometer seems to have been going backwards.
We bought it in 2006 and the mileage was 1112

2007 14328

2008 15234

2009 Missed service-very naughty-slap wrist

2009 (MOT) 14851

2010 1455

Since this service we have been away a couple of times and it now reads 1477.

The battery went flat once, could that cause it?
I phoned a Fiat place thismorning and they have not heard of it before and suggested I keep a log over the next 6 months to see whether it happens again.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.




Thanks


Wendy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I wouldnt worry about it as long as the speedo is working.

Just think of the (low) mileage when you come to sell it !!!!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

You haven't by chance knocked the button to show trip miles instead of total miles? :wink: 

David


----------



## WendyS (Apr 4, 2006)

No david, those numbers were recorded at the service and MOT centres.


----------

